# Best Nvidia Graphics Card for Intel DG35EC within range of 3-5K



## sptutusukanta (Oct 15, 2012)

I was using Zotak *Nvidia 9400GT 1GB* Graphics Card which is now out of order. So, I need to buy a new one within a budget of *3-5K*.
Please give me a good idea to configure my power supply related to any graphics card you suggest.

My aspiration is to have _2GB DDR3 _Memory in it with a _good clock speed _so that I can play recent Windows Games of DirectX11 & work on 3Ds Max and Maya without any hesitation.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 15, 2012)

Beter get AMD card at this budget as they give much better performance than Nvidia card at this budget.
Get HD 6670 1gbddr5 for 5.5k or If you can exceed 5k than 1gb ddr3 HD 6670 for 4.7k(or 200rs less)


----------



## Skud (Oct 15, 2012)

Increase your budget a bit and get HD6670 1GB DDR5.


----------



## sptutusukanta (Oct 15, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Beter get AMD card at this budget as they give much better performance than Nvidia card at this budget.
> Get HD 6670 1gbddr5 for 5.5k or If you can exceed 5k than 1gb ddr3 HD 6670 for 4.7k(or 200rs less)



I heard better graphics card needs more watt. So what would be that of HD 6670?

One more question: Is if fully supported with my motherboard?


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2012)

HD6670 won't need external power, as it can pull the needed power from your mobo via pci-e slot.
It should fit with your *DG35EC!*


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

sptutusukanta said:


> I heard better graphics card needs more watt. So what would be that of HD 6670?
> 
> One more question: Is if fully supported with my motherboard?



power consumption depends upon you oc config *processor mostly* and what gfx card you are going to get - so first post your pc config and *what PSU you have* in details.

adding a HD6670 will put additional ~60W load on your PSu.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 16, 2012)

why dont we have a "help" posting profile, like the one in configs section? it'd help a lot.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

I think we have one already


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 17, 2012)

but...but...no one uses it


----------

